# What pads with power front disk brake conversion on 66?



## rkutzner (May 25, 2018)

I bought a 66 GTO, can't figure out the kit one of the previous owner used but figure many of them use the same pads. Anything would be a starting point, would like to figure out before I need them!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! Might look closely at the caliper brackets that bolt to the spindles.

- IF the caliper brackets are thick die stamped steel (have some curved shape to them) then I'd bet they are original & commonly used '69-72 Disc brake caliper brackets, or repro's of that style caliper bracket, and the calipers are matching '69-72 A-body single piston calipers. These take a very common disc brake pad, just ck out what your local parts store has to offer.

-IF the '66 has lazer cut flat steel caliper brackets with a piece or two welded to it, the car has Scarebirds fabricated disc brake conversion on it, or one of the biggee brake company's knockoff of Scarebirds set-up. if either is the case, you will have to do some investigating to find what 80's or 90's caliper that is being run, then you can decide which composition of brake pad to buy.

-another possibility is the '67-68 factory 4 piston calipers and caliper brackets, but that set-up has been hard to find for decades! and that elusive set-up has seldom been used in disc brake swaps due to the excessive expense of parts.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.
You posted in the 2004-2006 section I moved your post to the proper page so you will get more responses to your question.


----------

